# safe plants to eat?



## sara (Aug 22, 2010)

here we go agian! I cant find it, but there was a site about safe plants and flowers to eat. Bert loves squash flowers ,so i figure they are o.k. what about petunias? and hibiscus? and other out door plants? is there a site i can go to that has a list? I have seen quite a few people like cactus pads. where do you get them? I live in wyoming. can i order them in? I figure the more varied his diet the happier he is. right now he gets a mixture of lettuces (No iceberg!) carrots, squash, raddishes, everyother day a bit of strawberry and a grape. are there any friut besides bannas i should stay away from? bert seems to go after brightly colored things. so i wonder about the flowers. the other day he kept going after a yellow bucket. it was funny. mouth wide open going for the big bite, but couldnt get anything!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 22, 2010)

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-5823.html


----------



## TortieGal (Aug 22, 2010)

You might want to try Dandilion flowers they are good for him and bright yellow. Here's a list.

Edible Plants for Tortoises and Turtles 

There are many common ornamental and garden plants that turtles and tortoise relish. The scientific names for plants are provided in parentheses. These names are used world-wide. Common/regional names are also used however these names may vary. One should always use the scientific name when selecting plants to insure that the correct plant is selected. Plants should be free of residues from herbicides, insecticides, fungicides and fertilizers. The plants listed below are considered safe and non-toxic for our shelled pets. 


Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Tropical Hibiscus (Hibiscus rosa-sinensis) flowers and leaves 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Blue Hibiscus (Alyogyne huegelii) flowers 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Chinese Lantern (Abutilon hybridum) flowers 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Rose (Rosa spps) blossoms 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Geraniums (Pelargonium spps) flowers 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Mulberry tree (Morus alba) leaves 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Dandelion (Taraxacum officinale) leaves and flowers 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Nasturtiums (Tropaeolum majus) flowers 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Pansies (Viola) flowers 

AVIOD Chrysanthemum family plants as some are non-toxic while others are TOXIC. 





Poisonous Plants for Tortoises and Turtles 

This list should not be considered complete. Plants that are listed below should not be fed to pets and should be avoided in enclosures in which pets are kept or have access. Questions about specific plants should be directed to your veterinarian or poison control at www.aspca.org 


Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Arrowhead Vine (Syngonium podophyllum) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Azelea (Rhododendron occidentale) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Begonia 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Bird of Paradise (Strelitzia reginae) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Boston Ivy ( Parthenocissus tricuspidata) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Boxwood ( Buxus sempervirens) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Buttercup family (Ranunculus spps) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Caladium 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Calia Lilly (Zantedeschia spps) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Candytuft (Iberis) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Castor bean (Ricinus communis) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Chinese evergreen (Aglaonema modestum) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Chinaberry (Melia azedarach) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Creeping Charlie (Glechoma hederacea) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Crowfoot (Ranunculus sceleratus) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Cyclamen 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Daffodil (Narcissus) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Dianthus 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Dumb Cane (Dieffenbachia amoena) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Elephants ear (Caladium) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Euphorbia 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Ficus benjamina 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Fiddleleaf fig (Ficus lyrata) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Foxglove (Digitalis purpurea) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Gardenia 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Grape ivy (Cissus rhombifolia) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Heart Ivy (Hedera helix) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Heavenly bamboo (Nandina domestica) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Holly (Ilex) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Hyacinth (Hyacinthus orientalis) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Ivy (Hedera helix) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Jerusalem cherry (Solanum pseudocapsicum) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Juniper (Juniperus species) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Lantana (Lantana camara)
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Lilly of the Nile (Agapanthus africanus) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Lilly of the Valley (Convallaria spps) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Lobelia 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Majesty (Philodendron hastatum) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Marigold (Tagetes spps) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Mistletoe (Phorodendron flavenscens) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Morning Glory (Ipomoea spps) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Mother-in-law plant (Caladium) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Mother-in-law tounge (Sansevieria trifasciata) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Mushrooms 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Needlepoint Ivy (Hedera helix) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Nephthytis (Syngonium podophyllium) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Nightshade (Solanum nigrum) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Oleander (Nerium oleander) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Parlor Ivy (Philodendron cordatum) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Periwinkle (Vinca spps) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Philodendron 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Poinsettia (Euphorbia pulcherrima) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Pothos (Epipremnum aureum) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Pyracanthra 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Rhododendron (Ericaceace) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Rosary Bean (Abrus precatarius) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Rubber tree (Ficus elastica decora) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Schefflera 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Shasta Daisy (Chrysanthemum maximum) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Spider mum (Chrysanthemum morifolium) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Split leaf Philodendron (Monstera delicosa) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢String of Pearls (Senecio rowleyanus or S. herreinus) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Sweet pea (Lathyrus odoratus) 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Umbrella tree (Schefflera actinophylla)


----------



## sara (Aug 22, 2010)

TortieGal said:


> You might want to try Dandilion flowers they are good for him and bright yellow. Here's a list.
> 
> Edible Plants for Tortoises and Turtles
> 
> ...


great list! i gotta try to print this out! thank you.





emysemys said:


> http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-5823.html


fantastic list! thank you!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Aug 22, 2010)

Some people order cactus pads online. You can even plant one pretty easily. I buy them at grocery stores which supply a hispanic population. A large variety of greens and weeds should be your focus. If you can get more greens and weeds than lettuces that is good. I try to limit the greens that are high in oxalic acid to less than half the greens part of my tort's diet (like dandelion, collard, mustard, radish). Kale is something you also want to limit as it can cause goiter. Turnip greens are great, same with the really leafy lettuces like endive. Make sure everything you feed is chemical free. That's toughest on the flowers and such unless you grow them yourself. Wait 3-6 months to feed something if you buy it from a conventional nursery. Bert's a redfoot right? Try this site too for a diet plan: http://www.turtletary.com/redfootcare.htm What are you doing for animal protein? Petunias, squash blossoms, hibiscus, pansies, roses, grape leaves, dandelion, etc, are well liked by torts. I wouldn't do the veggies like the carrots and radishes so much as focus on the greens with a bit of fruit and protein. Squash and pumpkin are the best veggies for giving to torts occasionally.


----------



## terryo (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?mode=cl&col=all

http://www.africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm

These are the sites that I use.


----------

